

50 Useful CSS Snippets Every Designer Should Have - jakerocheleau
http://www.hongkiat.com/blog/css-snippets-for-designers/

======
lominming
With Compass Mixins + SASS/SCSS, I don't look at these anymore. Compass mixins
are so convenient. I think people should start using LESS or SASS. It makes
life so much easier. <http://compass-style.org/index/mixins/>

~~~
jakerocheleau
Thanks I really do not know much about Mixins, but I have seen the discussion
countless times here on HN. I will have to look into it soon.

